# Bio Chem gear...anyone heard or tried it?



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

I've been offered some stuff by Bio Chem not really heard much about them or find anything about them, any one used there stuff ie cyp, enanthate etc...


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

There was a post the other day on it but not too much feedback bud:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/52817-bio-chem.html


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Harry


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

Just had 5 weeks on their D'bol at start of a course - very good - would def use again


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

just wanted to know if anybody had used any injectables from them since i last posted and to see if they made any decent gains from it as i still have not heard any feedback.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

BIGSNC said:


> just wanted to know if anybody had used any injectables from them since i last posted and to see if they made any decent gains from it as i still have not heard any feedback.


I am currently running bio-chem test e/eq and have used 10ml of there test 400 recently too and will be ordereing some more soon too as im in love with it lol!

I am cutting so wont be making any great gains but the sides plus strength increase is telling me its good gear!

i put it up there with the other decent ugl's tbh no better no worse


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

bump for this i looked at some bio-chem stuff today there fast rip

it was hand crimped though

does any1 have any more feedback

would people by hand crimped vials


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is a small lab new but small the feedback is decent but nothing special really


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

ok im lost here hand crimped???????

all my bio-chem have the flip off type caps (even says flick off on them) but dont know what you mean by hand crimped am i being thick here????

as said though i have used it and im still using their test 400, tren hex, test enth 300, and it all does what its supposed to do but as said its nothing special just the same as any other ugl tbh!


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

^^^ look at the metal on the vail,these are crimped on after the glass bottle is filled with product,you will see that the metal ring may have a few creases on it =hand crimped,nothing wrong with hand crimped gear imo i have used lots of home brew gear from a few contacts i have and its all be very good stuff (better than some big ugl,s)


----------



## joseph (Jan 31, 2009)

bio chem dont do a dbol do they phil???


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

the hunter said:


> ^^^ look at the metal on the vail,these are crimped on after the glass bottle is filled with product,you will see that the metal ring may have a few creases on it =hand crimped,nothing wrong with hand crimped gear imo i have used lots of home brew gear from a few contacts i have and its all be very good stuff (better than some big ugl,s)


ahh i see what you mean now lol thanks for clearing that up doesnt matter to me though tbh as i have used home brew and other ugl's where the tops have had crimping marks too and its all been good!


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

ive used bio chem, IMO its good to go.


----------



## sidefx (Nov 28, 2009)

using test 400 and deca right now with some body nutrition dbol(all seems to be gear in the testing hahaha) will be posting stats soon!


----------



## bigjit (Jan 1, 2010)

im using test 400 equipoise 300 from bio chem. just been told the test400 is pain free can that be right? whats the latiest on bio chem is it g2g ?


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bigjit said:


> *im using test 400 equipoise 300 from bio chem. just been told the test400 is pain free can that be right?* whats the latiest on bio chem is it g2g ?


aye????

your using test 400 from bio-chem and then ask if its pain free -- surely you would know if it was painless as you just said your using it???? :confused1: :confused1:

in answer to your strange question -- NO its not painless mate bio-chem test 400 kicks like a horse and will cripple you right up ime,

there ae labs that do painless test 400 but Bio-chem is certainly not one of them 

in answer to your question is it g2g -- it done what it was supposed to when i used it (tren,test,eq)


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

just read tis on another forum.

http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/148303-biochem-labs-gave-me-hepatitis-c.html


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Doesn't hep-c need blood to blood exposure?


----------



## joseph (Jan 31, 2009)

that sounds like a hater to me hep c from Bio chem no mention of what product of bio chem jus bio chem LOL


----------



## bigjit (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah im using and thats what i was told that it will be painful but its not mate that made me concerned so i phoned the fella i get of and he hold me the painful ingredient been taken out. its defo same bottle with hologram what you put pics of.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

don1 said:


> just read tis on another forum.
> 
> http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/148303-biochem-labs-gave-me-hepatitis-c.html


thats absolute tosh mate and has been posted on here before hep c is blood carried and unless he was injecting blood then it never happened -- carefull what you believe mate as you would never leave the house if all the scare mongering and bs on the internet was true:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

A couple of extra bits of info copied:

I call bull**** and here's why.

How long can HCV live outside the body and transmit infection?

Recent studies suggest that HCV may survive on environmental surfaces at room temperature at least 16 hours, but no longer than 4 days.

* Information extracted from Centers for Disease Control and Prevention website. Please visit CDC for in depth informationabout Hepatitis C. *

Public Health - Hepatitis C

How long does the hepatitis C virus survive outside the body?

The hepatitis C virus can survive outside the body at room temperature, on environmental surfaces, for at least 16 hours but no longer than 4 days.

http://www.cdc.gov/hepatitis/c/cfaq.htm#cFAQ34

"Although hepatitis C damages the liver, 80% of people with the disease do not have symptoms. In those who do, symptoms may not appear for 10-20 years, or even longer. Even then, the symptoms usually come and go and are mild and vague. Unfortunately, by the time symptoms appear, the damage may be very serious.

•A minority of people have symptoms during the early acute phase of the infection. These symptoms typically develop 5-12 weeks after exposure to HCV. Some people describe the symptoms as being flulike. The symptoms may last a few weeks or months."

I hope the people here at steroidology are not silly enough to buy the bullsit, cmon if he REALLY started to show symptoms after just 3 weeks it would be because his liver was already ****ed and he would have been in the hospital dealing with liver failure.

****ing trolls man.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bigjit said:


> yeah im using and thats what i was told that it will be painful but its not mate that made me concerned so i phoned the fella i get of and he hold me the painful ingredient been taken out. its defo same bottle with hologram what you put pics of.


they may have changed it then since i used it, as long as your happy with it mate then thats all that matters tbh:thumbup1:


----------



## bigjit (Jan 1, 2010)

ryoken said:


> they may have changed it then since i used it, as long as your happy with it mate then thats all that matters tbh:thumbup1:


nice one mate its ok mate but i have had better results with other tests but the tren a and blend are hot **** from bio chem. :thumb:


----------



## traps2010 (Jan 22, 2010)

i am currently taking test400 by bio chem, expected a massive ammount of pain but in fact its actually been one of the least painful of all the drugs ive taken. :thumb:

it seems to be pretty good stuff too. im running it at 800mg a week on a two day split with 600mg masteron. and some oral dbol for a boost.


----------



## bigjit (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah mate i had the same stuff its that the new batch has had the painfull ingriedent taken out. Test 400 is pain free now !sus 250 has a kick to the next day and last for a good few days. READY FOR THE LIMP AND SORE BUTT. gtg though!!! let me know how your course goes! D-BOL are defo gtg!!!!!


----------



## lukyrik (Apr 21, 2008)

I'M USING BIO-CHEM TEST 400 AT THE MO AND INJECT 2ML IN EACH ASS CHEEK EVERY OTHER MONDAY.BY TUESDAY I FEEL LIKE I'VE BEEN GANG RAPED BY THE DALLAS COWBOYS. SO BE WARNED TAKING IT NEAT STINGS A LITTLE.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lukyrik said:


> I'M USING BIO-CHEM TEST 400 AT THE MO AND INJECT 2ML IN EACH ASS CHEEK EVERY OTHER MONDAY.BY TUESDAY I FEEL LIKE I'VE BEEN GANG RAPED BY THE DALLAS COWBOYS. SO BE WARNED TAKING IT NEAT STINGS A LITTLE.


unfortunatly you don't seem to have the new ones which have the pain stuff removed:lol::laugh:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> unfortunatly you don't seem to have the new ones which have the pain stuff removed:lol::laugh:


that will be the ones that have had the hormone removed completly:lol:


----------



## bridlaf (Dec 29, 2009)

Am using fast rip 1ml eod had great results.defo use there stuff again


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Any one used bio chem labs testenate 300?


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

bump


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

Have used cyp and tren ace 100 good gear


----------



## andymc2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Dean00 said:


> Any one used bio chem labs testenate 300?


Can you post pic of it to see if its same as mine, im using it and tren ace, for 2 weeks now, do feel different, but not great strength gains or anything, although it probably not kicked in yet, havent been able to find any info on the same stuff i have or anyone having used it, im doing the tren ace 100mg eod, and 900mg testenate per week


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

yeh im getting sent some pics 2mro man, ill put them on this thread and pm u casue i want to know what its like.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Dean00 said:


> Any one used bio chem labs testenate 300?


used it mate and rated it...no pip, smooth and it worked.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

> used it mate and rated it...no pip, smooth and it worked.


Did you make good gains of it yeh? how many kgs and did you manage to keep it ok after a good pct and that?


----------



## andymc2 (Jan 17, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/87535-pic-gear-check.html

That was my earlier posts about it


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> used it mate and rated it...no pip, smooth and it worked.


This sounds encouraging... im going to pick up a load of these soon.


----------



## andymc2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> used it mate and rated it...no pip, smooth and it worked.


Can you post pics of it, or let me know if its same stuff ive posted on link below


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

it is the same stuff /lablels. I trust my gym owner and a few of the big guys using it in the gym. Theyre raving about it tbh. Initially I was dubious, but he has dropped the price of it big time to compete with another dealer locally, hence im buying soon.


----------



## andymc2 (Jan 17, 2010)

pariah said:


> it is the same stuff /lablels. I trust my gym owner and a few of the big guys using it in the gym. Theyre raving about it tbh. Initially I was dubious, but he has dropped the price of it big time to compete with another dealer locally, hence im buying soon.


Nice one, im feeling the effects off the tren, and the test should be kicking in soon, was just a bit paranoid as i could'nt find any pics or people using it.

Thanks mate


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I have had very good feedback about bio chem stuff


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Andymc checked your thread, my test e did not look nothing like that mate, mine had a red flip off top with Bio Chem industries on it Test E 300 underneath, with an exp of 03.2010 and lot #001610 with a hologram next to it.

Dean I used for 8 weeks gained about a stone - used it @: 3ml per week or 900mg and tapered down to 300mg for 2 weeks then onto PCT of which included IGF, GH Slin where I gained a further 4lbs in my PCT LOL.


----------



## andymc2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Andymc checked your thread, my test e did not look nothing like that mate, mine had a red flip off top with Bio Chem industries on it Test E 300 underneath, with an exp of 03.2010 and lot #001610 with a hologram next to it.
> 
> Dean I used for 8 weeks gained about a stone - used it @: 3ml per week or 900mg and tapered down to 300mg for 2 weeks then onto PCT of which included IGF, GH Slin where I gained a further 4lbs in my PCT LOL.


Mine is bio chem labs, seen both industries stuff and labs as well, dont know if they are related in any way


----------



## traps2010 (Jan 22, 2010)

im using test 400 bio chem, loving it its really good and totally pain free!! which is not what i expected at all!


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Just got a 10ml multi-vial of Bio chem eq, usually stick to pro-chem, never used the lab before, but source was out of pc, and said this was good to go,

the first thing I did notice was the size of the vial, it dwarfs the pro-chem and other labs I have used.

Does this look right or is it fake......


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Same as I have (test, deca, mast), labels, size etc.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

pariah said:


> Same as I have (test, deca, mast), labels, size etc.


Thanks for that Pariah, put my mind at rest, just thought it strange for the lab to use a vial that is only just over half full.


----------



## traps2010 (Jan 22, 2010)

hey guys ive benn using this bio chem stuff for 5 weeks now with masteron had some nice gains. feel great in the gym and no pain!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

raptordog said:


> Thanks for that Pariah, put my mind at rest, just thought it strange for the lab to use a vial that is only just over half full.


have you opened a packet of crisps lately??? they're only ever half full FFS:cursing:


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Khaos said:


> have you opened a packet of crisps lately??? they're only ever half full FFS:cursing:


Won't be pining a bag of crisps though will I...... :whistling:

Just making sure it was not bunk juice, like I said new lab for me

and thought it best to ask.....


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i've only heard good things about Bio chem:thumb:


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi everyone I have used their products and rate them very well, i used t400 with Nandralone 1ml of each for 10 weeks. i gained 1.5 stone and kept 1st after PCT very good products. No sides, would say thou T400 is not to be injected solo it will sting for weeks!!!!


----------



## bigjit (Jan 1, 2010)

i found out if you mix or do 1ml at a time its no bother. Plus the new batch of t400 is pain free heard it of good source..... :thumb: . The sus250 how ever does hurt for a few days and yes "sus flu" is present but goes after 3rd wk. mixing with deca or equipoise help keep the pain down.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

has any one used the masteron e ? if so was it any good?


----------



## markh_bjj (May 2, 2011)

some guy on another site has clamied that he has cuaught hep c from bio chem gear. i dont quite knpw what to make of it heres a link to the site and you can make your own mind up would like to hear what anyone else tyhinks of this.

http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/148303-biochem-labs-gave-me-hepatitis-c.html


----------



## Kn23 (Jan 28, 2012)

Can anyone clear up if Bio Chem Labs and Bio Chem Industries is the same UGL?


----------



## DaveCarnage (Dec 29, 2011)

markh_bjj said:


> some guy on another site has clamied that he has cuaught hep c from bio chem gear. i dont quite knpw what to make of it heres a link to the site and you can make your own mind up would like to hear what anyone else tyhinks of this.
> 
> http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/148303-biochem-labs-gave-me-hepatitis-c.html


This is a blatent attempt to sabotage a decent lab, this has been cleared up plenty of times by hundreds of people. Ignore it!


----------



## DaveCarnage (Dec 29, 2011)

Kn23 said:


> Can anyone clear up if Bio Chem Labs and Bio Chem Industries is the same UGL?


Unsure of weather these are the same but a lot of people call "bio chem industries" stuff "bio chem labs" maybe there mistaken or just call it that :/

All of "bio chem Industries" gear is labelled "bio chem industries" and has a "bio chem" hologram, quick Google search will show you.

personally if i came across something that someone claimed was "bio chem industries" yet was labelled differently or as "bio chem labs" i wouldn't touch it.

Anything you are suspicious of if you upload a picture in the "AAS Picture" category forum someone will most probably be able to tell you if its legit or fake and give you there opinion on it :] Hope this helps


----------



## Kn23 (Jan 28, 2012)

DaveCarnage said:


> Unsure of weather these are the same but a lot of people call "bio chem industries" stuff "bio chem labs" maybe there mistaken or just call it that :/
> 
> All of "bio chem Industries" gear is labelled "bio chem industries" and has a "bio chem" hologram, quick Google search will show you.
> 
> ...


I think people are maybe getting bio chem industries and pro chem labs mixed up


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

i think their getting there bios mixed up

Bio chem labs



Biogen Indec



BioGen


----------



## DaveCarnage (Dec 29, 2011)

XMS those top vials are "bio chem INDUSTRIES"... not labs...

that's the question the guy was asking are bio chem labs the same as bio chem industries. Bio chem Labs have completely different labels. like so:



I thin they are different labs, unless they changed there name and labelling, from BioChem Labs to Industries.


----------



## Kn23 (Jan 28, 2012)

DaveCarnage said:


> XMS those top vials are "bio chem INDUSTRIES"... not labs...
> 
> that's the question the guy was asking are bio chem labs the same as bio chem industries. Bio chem Labs have completely different labels. like so:
> 
> ...


Cheers for the pics, there does seem to be a lot of bio chem gear. I'm thinking they must all be different labs as well.


----------



## DaveCarnage (Dec 29, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> That pic on the right above there was mine..... stay well away from that shyte.


yeah it looks dodgy tbf lol!

Bio Chem Industries gear is gtg ! anything else "bio chem labs" or just "bio chem" id stay away from personally :]


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

LOVE Bio Chem!

BioChem and ROHM are the two best IMO. Used their Tri Tren, Test-400, Test-E and Deca. All G2G (Test-400 gives bad PIP). But it worked wonders on me.


----------



## DaveCarnage (Dec 29, 2011)

iElite said:


> LOVE Bio Chem!
> 
> BioChem and ROHM are the two best IMO. Used their Tri Tren, Test-400, Test-E and Deca. All G2G (Test-400 gives bad PIP). But it worked wonders on me.


Theyve changed there Test400 now ( think it had prop or sumfing else in before that was causing the PIP ) but now its just test cyp, test eth n test dec all long esters n the pip aint too bad imo. seeing sweet gains though!


----------

